
Chevrolet Bolt EV Sales Tank 41 Percent in Q3 2018 - watchdogtimer
http://gmauthority.com/blog/2018/12/chevrolet-bolt-ev-sales-numbers-figures-results-third-quarter-2018
======
mtgx
Classic innovator's dilemma at play here.

Bolt was a decent, but not that great, EV that was being sold at a significant
loss in order to stop the Tesla Model 3 hype. However, GM obviously didn't
intend to sell hundreds of thousands or millions of them, because that
would've meant billions in losses.

The second issue is the same as always that EV makers other than Tesla will
continue to experience - dealers have no interest in trying too hard to sell
EVs (or at all, for that matter). GM and other carmakers continue to
underestimate this problem at their own peril. Their "customers" here are
actually the dealerships, and these customers have little interest in EVs.

